# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Blue Star Naxos

## SW8KUS

ΤΟ BLUE STAR NAXOS ΕΧΕΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΨΕ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ .
ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ 
ΙΘΑΚΗ

----------


## apollo_express

Τι έπαθε;;;;;;;

----------


## captain 83

Όντως το ΙΘΑΚΗ ξεκίνησε τώρα από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αρχιζουν και αυτα σιγα σιγα να ζητανε η ειναι κατι εκτακτο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

μήπως τα πολλά γκάζια για να περάσει το Μύκονος του πέσανε βαριά?

----------


## oryx

> Τι έπαθε;;;;;;;


Ημουν κι εγώ στο "Νάξος" χτες. Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να έπαθε, αλλά όταν έφτασα στον Πειραιά χτες κατά τις 17:00 παρατήρησα οτι ό καπνός που έβγαζε μάλλον ήταν πιο μαύρος από το συνηθισμένο.

----------


## Speedkiller

> μήπως τα πολλά γκάζια για να περάσει το Μύκονος του πέσανε βαριά?


To Paros έκανε τις κόντρες με το Μυκονος!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ανέβηκε εκτάκτως το "Νάξος" στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου, όπως βλέπω από το μπαλκόνι μου.  
Δίπλα του βρίσκεται το Superferry II, το οποίο (σύμφωνα με το Openseas) θα ξεκινήσει από αύριο το πρωί το δρομολόγιο του "Ιθάκη" από Πειραιά για Σύρο, Τήνο και Μύκονο. Λογικά θα φύγει για Πειραιά μέσα στη νύχτα. Το "Ιθάκη" θα κάνει αυτές τις μέρες τα απογευματινά της άγονης (που έκανε το "Νάξος").  
Σήμερα, το Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο το έκανε εκτάκτως το Blue Star 1 και γι΄αυτό θα καθυστερήσει σήμερα το βράδυ το δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Κω - Ρόδο και θα αναχωρήσει στις 22.00 αντί για τις 19.00. Το Βlue Star 2 είναι στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ανέβηκε εκτάκτως το "Νάξος" στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου, όπως βλέπω από το μπαλκόνι μου. 
> 
> Δίπλα του βρίσκεται το Superferry II, το οποίο (σύμφωνα με το Openseas) θα ξεκινήσει από αύριο το πρωί το δρομολόγιο του "Ιθάκη" από Πειραιά για Σύρο, Τήνο και Μύκονο. Το "Ιθάκη" θα κάνει αυτές τις μέρες τα απογευματινά της άγονης (που έκανε το "Νάξος").  
> 
> Σήμερα, το Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο το έκανε εκτάκτως το Blue Star 1 και γι΄αυτό θα καθυστερήσει σήμερα το βράδυ το δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Κω - Ρόδο και θα αναχωρήσει στις 22.00 αντί για τις 19.00.


καλησπέρα σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, πραγματικά ζηλέυω το μπαλκόνι σου.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο.
Θα είμαι κάτι σαν Syros Traffic. Ο ανταποκριτής του nautilia.gr στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. Πράγματι παιδιά είναι μεγάλο πράγμα να βλέπεις το λιμάνι και τις μανούβρες των πλοίων και να ακούς το "γουργούρισμα" των μηχανών τη νύχτα. Τώρα πια τα γνωρίζω και από τον ήχο των μηχανών τους. Δεν έχω σχέση με καράβια αλλά είμαι όσο θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου καραβολάτρης.

Μέχρι αυτή την ώρα (21.40) δεν έχει φύγει για Πειραιά το Superferry II.

----------


## Leo

Πατριώτη έχουμε δύο επιλογές. Μια να μετακομίσουμε την υπάρχουσα κάμερα από τη παρούσα θέση στο μπαλκόνι σου  :Wink:  και η άλλη είναι μια νέα κάμερα... μόνιμη στο μπαλκόνι ...φαντάζομαι με πανοραμική θέα  :Razz: .

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Καλή η ιδέα σου Leo. Μέσα. :Wink:

----------


## TASIOAN

magkes kalispera. eimai kainourios edo kai graftika mono kai mono gia ti zimia tou naxos. apo anthropo empisto pou doulevei sto neorio akousa oti izimia einai pio sovari ap oti akoustike. to vapori apo tin tsita ekopse vaseis mixanis me apotelesma na dimiourgithei rigma kato ap to mixanostasio. ekleisan ta stegana kai to karavi sothike. kserete kati eseis?

----------


## Νaval22

φίλε αυτό άκουσα και εγώ ότι έπαθε μεγάλη ζημιά στη μηχανη και δημιούργησε cracks στα διπύθμενα,η αλήθεια είναι πως ήμουν επιφυλακτικός για τη πληροφορία ειδικά το δεύτερο δεν το πίστεψα καθόλου αλλά για να το λένε και άλλοι;

----------


## Leo

Μήπως το τραβάμε πολύ μακρία και χωρίς στοιχεία? Ότι υπαρχει ζημιά είναι γεγονός, αφού διέκοψε δρομολόγιο και βγήκε δεξαμενίστηκε άμεσα. ¶ρα τι νόημα έχει να κάνουμε υποθέσεις? Κάποια στιγμήθα μάθουμε.

----------


## jimmy_techsound

εχουμε κανα νεο απ' το ναξος πολυ δεν εμεινε εκτος η θα κανει και την ετησια

----------


## Leo

Εκτιμάται ότι το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο λιίγο πριν το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## captain 83

Τελικά την Τρίτη 02-12 το απόγευμα ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Εστω κ καθυστερημενα (γιατι ειμαι νεο μελος κ σιγα-σιγα βρισκω τα προηγουμενα μηνυματα) προσθετω κ εγω οτι η ζημια στο πλοιο ηταν πολυ μεγαλη, εφερε αγχος σε ανθρωπους, αλλα αποκατασταθηκε. Παντως το πλοιο κ προσφατα ειχε αλλη μια περιπετεια κ αναγκαστικα ανεβηκε στη δεξαμενη του νεωρειου για ενα 12ωρο περιπου. Ξερει κανεις κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο;

----------


## Leo

Σε άλλο θέμα σου το έχουν απαντήσει αυτό Στέλιο, κι εδώ αν γυρίσεις λίγο πίσω θα βρείς την λύση του μυστηρίου...

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Leo, ευχαριστω πολυ! Δεν εχω ψαξει ακομη να βρω τη "λυση του μυστηριου", αλλα ολα θα γινουν. Για το δεξαμενισμο τιποτε;

----------


## Leo

Σου έβαλα λινκ στο *εδώ* και στην προηγούμενη εγγραφή μου, αλλα και *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Eυχαριστω πολυ, φιλε! Οι πληροφοριες ενδιαφερουσες.

----------

